# Look at this Parabuthus Villosus



## saxman146 (May 26, 2008)

For those of you who own this species, does yours look this good? Follow the OTHER link on the page that is brought up called Eating a Moth or something like that. There is a video. This scorp is huge.

This is a picture.

http://blog.earth-touch.com/index.php/entry/comments/did_you_know_scorpions/



This is the video.
http://www.earth-touch.com/result.php?i=Scorpion-eats-moth


----------



## JMoran1097 (May 26, 2008)

kinda looks like a giant H.Judacius.


----------



## hauser (May 27, 2008)

my adult female is ~6 inch, looking even better...  





more Parabuthus villosus 'black_morph' pics


----------



## tabor (May 27, 2008)

you take nice pictures hauser! Take photos of your setup!


----------



## JMoran1097 (May 27, 2008)

I seriously wish I had one, but I'm sure the price tag would be hefty.


----------



## ErikWestblom (May 27, 2008)

tabor said:


> you take nice pictures hauser! Take photos of your setup!


yes please! setup photos! getting 2 h. judaicus this weekend, and need some inspiration


----------



## tabor (May 27, 2008)

JMoran1097 said:


> I seriously wish I had one, but I'm sure the price tag would be hefty.


I had some before I left the hobby (temporarily)... and god how I wish I had them back. The size is overwhelming. They are an amazing creature. The whole _Parabuthus _family is, but villosus is one of my favorites no doubt. By the way, i'm pretty sure villosus means hairy in Latin. And that they are  

Also saxman, this is unrelated directly to villosus, but if you have any interested in the _Parabuthus _genus check it out:

http://www.science.marshall.edu/fet/euscorpius/p2003_06.pdf


----------



## hauser (May 27, 2008)

tabor said:


> you take nice pictures hauser! Take photos of your setup!


thanx!
some setup pics


----------



## JC Pwndexter (May 27, 2008)

needless to say probably one of the finest set ups ever. 
i am amazed at the amount of species you have, and how well displayed everything is as well...!


----------



## 357wheelgunner (May 27, 2008)

hauser said:


> thanx!
> some setup pics


That's absolutly impressive.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Trexer (May 27, 2008)

Very very nice setup there mate


----------



## JMoran1097 (May 27, 2008)

hauser said:


> thanx!
> some setup pics


that was ridiculously awesome.  like seriously, totally looks like you're running a legit scorpion zoo.


----------



## Michiel (May 27, 2008)

Very nice shot!


----------



## ErikWestblom (May 27, 2008)

hauser said:


> thanx!
> some setup pics


OMG how's THAT for inspiration! Thanks man!


----------



## saxman146 (May 27, 2008)

*Still Looking*

So like, I've been wanting to buy a villosus for quite some time now. I still haven't purchased one yet. Someeone help me out with this.


----------



## Brian S (May 27, 2008)

http://venomlist.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=15862&hl=villosus

Shows a pic of a "red form" P vill I used to have


----------



## saxman146 (May 27, 2008)

*Parabuthus Trans or Villosus*

I can't find it. Has the picture been deleted?


----------



## talljosh003 (Jun 25, 2008)

hauser said:


> my adult female is ~6 inch, looking even better...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a great picture:clap:


----------



## JC Pwndexter (Jun 25, 2008)

it is beautiful ain't it!


----------



## tabor (Jun 25, 2008)

As cool as the pictures are you really have to see a big one of these in person to appreciate how beautiful they are. The hairs stand out much more in real life, and they seem more imposing. A cross between Chewbacca and Darth Vader in Star Wars terms. :}


----------



## Big Red TJ (Jun 25, 2008)

Your collection is amazing:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## enjoier14 (Jun 26, 2008)

ErikWestblom said:


> OMG how's THAT for inspiration! Thanks man!


Dude, freakin' tell me about it! oh man!!!!!!! that's so awesome!!!!!!!!! 

Oh hey, you're from Sweden?  My brother-in-law's little brother was there a few months ago.  They're from Iceland.


----------



## mkieff (Jun 26, 2008)

hauser said:


> thanx!
> some setup pics


Dude, where do you get your enclosures?  Are they self made, and if so, do you have any instructions on how you make them?   I am looking at doing something like those for a built in book case in my office.


----------



## saxman146 (Jun 26, 2008)

It's such a bummer that transvaalicus and villosus are such a pain to get unless you know the right people. I would like to these as common in the hobby as deathstalker and A.As. They are some of the most intimidating scorps around IMOP.


----------



## talljosh003 (Jun 26, 2008)

saxman146 said:


> It's such a bummer that transvaalicus and villosus are such a pain to get unless you know the right people. I would like to these as common in the hobby as deathstalker and A.As. They are some of the most intimidating scorps around IMOP.


set up a breeding project?


----------



## crpy (Jun 26, 2008)

The villosus black morph is the most awesome scorp, just awesome:clap:


----------



## saxman146 (Jun 27, 2008)

I think that eventually they will be very common. There are always people wanting these two species actually. They demand is high and the supply is low especially since the villosus has been reported to have a relatively higher difficulty during the molting process. I don't really know why though. Maybe it's just a rumor?


----------



## talljosh003 (Jun 27, 2008)

lets hope they become common cause this specie looks awesome


----------



## stone-x (Jun 27, 2008)

saxman146 said:


> I think that eventually they will be very common. There are always people wanting these two species actually. They demand is high and the supply is low especially since the villosus has been reported to have a relatively higher difficulty during the molting process. I don't really know why though. Maybe it's just a rumor?


Hi, 

There aren´t any difficulties during the molting by any Parabuthus spp in my opinion. The only problem is, that they need 2 years to get adult.


----------



## talljosh003 (Jun 27, 2008)

stone-x said:


> Hi,
> 
> There aren´t any difficulties during the molting by any Parabuthus spp in my opinion. The only problem is, that they need 2 years to get adult.


looks like it will just take a devoted keeper with lots of time to breed them


----------

